# dropping out



## bbatch (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi 
My windows live and skype keeps dropping out i think firewall is doing it 
please Help
bbatch:1angel:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off the firewall and see if that's the cause. If so, then you know where you have to do some configuration. No sense guessing here... :smile:


----------



## bbatch (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi John
Just tryed turning off firewall and still dropping out


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, now we need to know more about the whole environment.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## a2212 (Jun 22, 2008)

i have the same problem, after few minutes my skype connection just drops down. i need to call again... and again .....


----------

